# Black Crowes ROCKED BLUESFEST



## saltydog3317 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Black Crowes ROCKED Ottawa Bluesfest. It had been about 17-18 years since I last saw them and it was every bit as good as the first time.
The sound was really good, the beer was cold, the women dressed like hookers and there was a nice aroma of herbs burning all night.
I couldnt ask for more.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, it was pretty cool. Great band, great weather.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Gettin' ready to put my game face on for tonight's show at Massey Hall...

Can't wait, although if it's supposed to be a humidex of around 38 outside today, I suspect things will be awfully soupy inside the show.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Indeed...They owned Bayfest last night


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got my ticket for October 15 in Portland ME....closest they will be to Saint John. How did Mr. Dickinson sound with the Crowes?


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Luther sounded great. The whole band was very tight, I was right in front of Rich though so he sort of had my attention with his slide work :bow:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQAc2O6j9yA


----------

